# Nexus 3 Speed dimensions?



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone have the flange diamater and width from center to the right flange and to the left flange? Need these numbers to order up the correct spokes. I can't find this data on Shimano's website or anywhere on the web. I'll call Shimano if nobodys has this data.

Putting a simple 3 speed on my old Trek Fuel now that I put the Rohloff that was on it on my new Milk Money! Going with the SG-3D55 Disc brake version of the nexus 3 hub. The trek will become a beater bike and loaner bike for non-riding buddies.

Pic of the Trek with the Rohloff on it (but it is now on the 29er behind it)


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,
I built a 700c wheel with the SG-3D55 Disc hub and did measure the hub for dimensions -- just gotta find the bit of paper I wrote the measurements on.
BTW - I like your Lenz Milk Money - especially how that full sus frame does not need a chain tensioner.
Cheers


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

LukeSPOOK said:


> Hi,
> I built a 700c wheel with the SG-3D55 Disc hub and did measure the hub for dimensions -- just gotta find the bit of paper I wrote the measurements on.
> BTW - I like your Lenz Milk Money - especially how that full sus frame does not need a chain tensioner.
> Cheers


Thanks! Let me know if you confirm what Shimano just told me - the tech was a little slow to come up with the answers...

Flange diameter = 65.0mm
Center to Left Flange = 28.42mm
Center to Right Flange = 25.08mm


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's a link with all the dimensions:
http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...0015-downloadFile.html/08) Hub Dimensions.pdf


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

gtoscott1970 said:


> Anyone have the flange diamater and width from center to the right flange and to the left flange? Need these numbers to order up the correct spokes. I can't find this data on Shimano's website or anywhere on the web. I'll call Shimano if nobodys has this data.
> 
> Putting a simple 3 speed on my old Trek Fuel now that I put the Rohloff that was on it on my new Milk Money! Going with the SG-3D55 Disc brake version of the nexus 3 hub. The trek will become a beater bike and loaner bike for non-riding buddies.
> 
> Pic of the Trek with the Rohloff on it (but it is now on the 29er behind it)


Are you going to use the grip shifter? I have a sg-3d55 hub right now, but I hate the twist shifter. If I could come up with a good thumb shifter I would use it.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

pursuiter said:


> Here's a link with all the dimensions:
> http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...0015-downloadFile.html/08) Hub Dimensions.pdf


Excellent resource, but I didn't find my particular model in the list (SG-3D55), but I'm sure this will help others with their builds.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff Stevens said:


> Are you going to use the grip shifter? I have a sg-3d55 hub right now, but I hate the twist shifter. If I could come up with a good thumb shifter I would use it.


I can see your point - I have the twist sifter on my 3 speed Electra Rockabilly Boogey, it works, but a trigger shifter would be ideal. Right now I'm just going to use the twist shifter for ease of build. I'll post some pics after I get it built (all the parts are in the mail)


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

It's funny because every time I start to come up with some sort of trigger shifter, I give up and start thinking about the alfine 8 speed.


----------

